
Awl Ends - coloneltcb
https://www.theawl.com/2018/01/awl-ends/?utm_content=buffer5f151&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
kyoob
What a shame. The Awl has consistently been one of my first stops in my Feedly
tab. Guess I should have been clicking through and viewing the ads. :(

------
sllbww
I'll miss the site. Can anybody recommend other sites that are like The Awl? I
don't really know any alternatives.

------
ibdf
"For nearly a decade we followed a dream of building a better Internet".

Perhaps the low quality articles was the issue.. here's a recent article title
"Nothing Makes Sense Any More, Nothing Will Make It Make Sense".

~~~
smsm42
I went there and was delighted with "Jared Kushner Wears The Wrong Socks". If
that is what the better internet looks like, I think I'm fine with that I have
right now for a while, thankyouverymuch.

------
nikdaheratik
I'm going to miss this site but I'm also surprised it lasted as long as it
did. At least the writers they brought in are still working so there's
something to look forward to.

------
datainplace
January must be the time for these things. Very sad to see Two communities*
close in the same week.

*the other community was Boatertalk. Dedicated to whitewater kayaking and ultimately lost to Facebook

~~~
cirgue
This was a huge disappointment for me. Boatertalk was an awesome community,
and was one of the main enablers for me to not be on facebook. Sad day.

------
Overtonwindow
I'm not surprised by this. Occasionally I would find something very
interesting in the Awl, but I feel that over the past few years the drive, and
editorial excellence really dropped off. The articles didn't have the same
depth.

By and by if you're looking for an alternative, you might consider Pacific
Standard (Suggested article: [https://psmag.com/social-justice/toast-story-
latest-artisana...](https://psmag.com/social-justice/toast-story-latest-
artisanal-food-craze-72676)) or

Aeon: [https://aeon.co/](https://aeon.co/)

------
dmschulman
Awl good things must come to an end, I suppose.

------
AlexB138
I had never heard of The Awl. Opening their home page, the main thing I see is
an article titled "The Miscellaneous Bros of Bodybuilding.com" with the tag "A
waste of virgins". Based on this extremely limited exposure, I can't say I'm
sad to see it go.

~~~
wehere1
i have ever heard of alexb138. opening their comment, the main thing i see is
that they're an idiot/asshole. i can't say I'm sad to see them go

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for repeatedly breaking the site guidelines.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

